# Loading pages on website



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone is having problems when on this forum when trying to load pages? I can load other websites and it happens very fast. When I switch between pages on all types of web sites I do not have a problem. A lot of times I get a message that the website is trying to load a long script and it pauses. Any ideas? I have sometimes waited up to 20 seconds to load a new page on the forum. I enjoy this forum because it has helped me a lot in building my layout . Ideas?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have not had any issues. I have used this site with Edge, IE 10, Chrome and the browser built into my Windows 8.1 phone.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm having the same, or similar issues....sometimes it says that IE is closing because it can't open the page.....???


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I frequent 5 other forums without experiencing any problems. This was the only one that I had a issue with in the past week or so regarding slow loading pages, long scripts and the occasional ''page not found''. 

Note I said ''was'' because without any action on my part today it seems to act as well as any other forum I frequent. 

I do know on one of my other forums if you p1ss off one certain mod you can expect slow loading pages, long scripts etc. Not saying that's the case here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm on every day, I haven't seen any issue. It might be a specific time of the day, I can't say.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I have said issues, and only with this site. Could be the ads on the site, could be Java. Not sure, but I do know it's only this site that I have this problem.

-J.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

John, you sound like me....when my wife complains about something that's not working, I tell her, "well, it works for me"......and just guess what she says....

And then I fix the problem......


----------



## HO-Railways (Aug 20, 2015)

I have been having similar issues, mine are across the board (all websites I visit) and mine just says timed out when trying to load websites. That is on my end though (my wireless equipment is not working right). I say all that, as when I am at work (as right now) I have no issues.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> John, you sound like me....when my wife complains about something that's not working, I tell her, "well, it works for me"......and just guess what she says....
> 
> And then I fix the problem......


Since I see no problem, and many others are also not seeing any problems, what do you suggest I "fix"? BTW, you're not my wife.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> BTW, you're not my wife


Good thing.....headlines would read:"wife kills useless husband; claims sanity".....


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> Good thing.....headlines would read:"wife kills useless husband; claims sanity".....


I'd kick in for her bail...

FTR, the problem occurred morning, noon and night. No specific time frame.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Occurred? Is it happening now?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

JackC said:


> FTR, the problem *occurred* morning, noon and night. No specific time frame.


oc·cur
/əˈkər/
verb
past tense: occurred
Note *past tense*.

Just can't help it can you?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee Jack, you need to remove the huge chip from your shoulder. If it's not happening now, it's going to be pretty hard to "fix" it. Wait, I must have already fixed it...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I do have problems with slow loads, but not consistently. It does seem to be something related to the advertising. My tablet is the worst -- perhaps because it's the oldest device I use, or perhaps it's the router's firewall.


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

*Slow web page loading*

Gunrunnerjohn- I have tried at all times from 0500 to 2000 EST. I have tried on my computer using Windows 7 with IE, my laptop using Windows 10 with IE and have tried using Google Chrome all with the same results-20-30 seconds loading a page. It appears that the wait is because of loading the ads on the side and top margins. At other times I still get the error message about loading script or the IE has stopped responding.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've asked the question of the forum owners, perhaps there's a specific ad or ad group that is causing the issue.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I very seldom have any issues. When it does flare up I walk away long enough to get my coffee and reopen the site and poof it opens like new. Win 8.1 and chrome. Old comp had no issues either it was XP sp3 and chrome.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gee Jack, you need to remove the huge chip from your shoulder. If it's not happening now, it's going to be pretty hard to "fix" it. Wait, I must have already fixed it...





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've asked the question of the forum owners, perhaps there's a specific ad or ad group that is causing the issue.


Gee, looks like you didn't fix it huh? Anxiously awaiting your internet Tourette's smartarse response..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

An admission perhaps.....?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> Gee, looks like you didn't fix it huh? Anxiously awaiting your internet Tourette's smartarse response..


No need, you're handling all the heavy lifting in that department for me.


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

*Slow web page loading*

Is there any way to disable the side and top pop up adds?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A popup blocker should work. I usually view the forums at work, and I can't see them here. At home, different story.

Not to mention that whoever is buying ad space obviously thinks we're a bunch of old, perverted men looking for a sweet young thang.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> A popup blocker should work. I usually view the forums at work, and I can't see them here. At home, different story.
> 
> Not to mention that whoever is buying ad space obviously thinks we're a bunch of old, perverted men looking for a sweet young thang.


Not much you can do with a "sweet young thang" on your screen, so it's somewhat pointless.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not to mention that whoever is buying ad space obviously thinks we're a bunch of old, perverted men looking for a sweet young thang.


I almost typed; "you mean we're not.....?" :laugh:

Maybe that's the perception we give the general public though......kinda like the one that Star Wars toys collectors give.....40 yr olds living in their mom's basement....only venturing out to buy the new wave of SW toys....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not much you can do with a "sweet young thang" on your screen, so it's somewhat pointless.


No, you have to click on the ad to be taken to their dating website...

Although the legions of people who turn to the internet for gratification might suggest otherwise.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I almost typed; "you mean we're not.....?" :laugh:
> 
> Maybe that's the perception we give the general public though......kinda like the one that Star Wars toys collectors give.....40 yr olds living in their mom's basement....only venturing out to buy the new wave of SW toys....


And I have seen some of those folks at the Amherst Train Show (you did know you were going out in public today, right?). It's also not everyone -- I'm 52, and I have MY OWN basement in which to be an antisocial geek!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm afraid the Internet's idea of dating conflicts with my long held notion on the same topic.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like I've been missing all the fun.

I don't get any fun ads. Pshaw. Guess I'll
have to turn off my popup blocker. 

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tell me they don't have targeted ads, three places I've visited very recently!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, they have targeted ads. But not all are targeted based on your browsing history -- some are targeted by the advertiser based on what they "think" the target audience will buy. You should see the ads im Military History magazine, for example.


----------

